# Foam tires "chunking"....



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

Is there a way to keep the foam from coming off? I've trued down the tires and it still seems to happen. Thanks


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

dont think there is, i use traction compound and the only car i run foam on is my drag car and i have not problems with them. 

it might be the tries them self, would say change brands and see if it does it. i know its happen to me with tire where. was burning throw a set of tries in 2 days and changed brands and not it takes about a week to and week in a haft.


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

when you are truing the tires down are you also rounding the edges of the tire or leaving them square? if you are leaving them square try rounding them off. 

i have also seen people use super glue on the outer edge of the tire also. but i'm not sure how well that works.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

don't hit anything and don't let anyone hit you. thats the normal cause for chunking.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I have heard of guys using a bead of super glue around the outer edges but have not tried it myself.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

hobbyten said:


> don't hit anything and don't let anyone hit you. thats the normal cause for chunking.


That's absurd! Next thing you're gonna tell me is to charge these batteries.


----------



## trxrsr (Jan 12, 2010)

LowClassCC said:


> when you are truing the tires down are you also rounding the edges of the tire or leaving them square? if you are leaving them square try rounding them off.
> 
> i have also seen people use super glue on the outer edge of the tire also. but i'm not sure how well that works.


using super glue or a fast dryin ca glue will slow or stop u from chunkin your foam tires


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

wurthusa said:


> That's absurd! Next thing you're gonna tell me is to charge these batteries.


Have to agree with him and really that's about what it boils down to. If the glue job is good, you don't hit anything or anybody, and nobody hits you there should really be no worries about chunked tires.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

OvalmanPA said:


> Have to agree with him and really that's about what it boils down to. If the glue job is good, you don't hit anything or anybody, and nobody hits you there should really be no worries about chunked tires.


No, I was totally kidding. While I do my best to not hit anyone or anything, it's easier said than done.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Its kinda like saying, "Rubbin is Racing"


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

also check that the body doesn't flex into the tires when you may rub the wall or another car. seen so many guys chunk tires with too small wheelwell openings


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

LowClassCC said:


> when you are truing the tires down are you also rounding the edges of the tire or leaving them square? if you are leaving them square try rounding them off.
> 
> i have also seen people use super glue on the outer edge of the tire also. but i'm not sure how well that works.


+1:thumbsup:


----------

